# T'ai Chi and Fibromyalgia



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE67H5I520100818I know one of the woman I've studied T'ai Chi with found it really seemed to make a difference for her. Nice to see some data done on this. They do need more studies, but it does seem to help some people. I think the difficult part is finding a good teacher. A lot of people learn some choreography from a DVD and then start teaching while other people have studied the art deeply for a long time and can teach proper technique, etc.


----------

